# H&k p7



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just recently finished this one up for a customer. Hope you like the photo.


----------



## wmelswick (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice looking weapon. Great job.:thumbup:


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

*P7*

Tim, 

You really did a FREAKING AMAZING job!! I have to post some pics tomorrow in natural light.....the green fiber optic sights you custom made are awesome!

Thanks much for the great work, I can't say enough about the quality....it really is great!

Best Regards, 
Jerry


----------

